# Official Indiana Herf Date and Place



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

Its going to be Sat july 29'th Starting at 2 PM at the mishawaka brew pub.
if you need directions just ask or need my phone # pm me.


The brew pub has a Beer Tent area that we can use if the smoking ban affects the inside on april first.

The brew pub has tons of good food and drinks.

I am working on some giveaways also.

More details to follow!

so keep looking and lets make this one rock!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

bump again!!


----------

